# Workshop windows



## gwr (19 Apr 2018)

My workshop build is not far from getting started.
I've been thinking about windows natural light v security I was initially thinking narrow windows near the top 400H x 1200 l but I think I would miss seeing out. I plan on using 600 x 600 led panels for lights with daylight bulbs. Any thoughts on windows is gratefully received.


----------



## MikeG. (19 Apr 2018)

I built internal shutters (2x2, OSB) for mine, which means that no-one can see inside, as well as making it virtually impossible for a thief to break in through the window. I would suggest having a look at something like that before compromising on natural light levels.


----------



## Glynne (20 Apr 2018)

In which direction will your bench / main workspace be facing?
Mine faces south which would make you think that I’d get the best out of the natural light but in bright sunshine, it casts all types of shadows. I now have some cheap (plastic) Venetian blinds to combat the problem, they also prevent people seeing in. In fact they filter the natural light so I tend to leave them half open all of the time.


----------



## John15 (20 Apr 2018)

I have no windows at all for security and unwanted sunlight reasons. My overhead internal lighting I find is just fine.

John


----------



## Duncan A (21 Apr 2018)

I use an old shower curtain! Stops too much sun getting in through the south facing window but lets light in whilst stopping people seeing in. Can also be drawn to one side on darker days when I want max natural light. Doesn't add any physical security though, and I would put up bars or shutters if I thought there was much risk. Hope I don't regret saying that!
Duncan


----------



## gwr (21 Apr 2018)

Thank you all for your thoughts shutters to stop prying eyes and bars to stop/slow down any intruders sounds a decent idea.
The main elevation will be facing the house and will be the only elevation with doors/Windows, This will be west facing so shouldn't be an issue with too much sun.


I think I will go with a window as I don't like feeling confined,


----------

